# Eye injury



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

i added some salt n keeping the light off. is this serious?


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

noone?


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Cant see the eye that good, Bad pic


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

add some metafix. (antifungal medical remedy) that'll help. idk it its gonna heal. cuz my 5" convict cichlid has a cloudy eye for about 2 weeks now. and it dosen't seem like its healing tho.


----------



## ssunnylee24 (Jan 10, 2008)

the fish w bad eye got his fin nipped and its in the corner by him self...


----------

